

Another way to edit your Twitter experience: with mute - codecondo
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/another-way-to-edit-your-twitter-experience-with-mute

======
apetresc
Twitter already had a completely equivalent feature to "muting" – unfollowing.
The fact that they're now allowing you to unfollow someone without actually
unfollowing says to me that they're officially acknowledging the extent to
which people game the system to gain followers, whether they are actually
consuming content or not.

Basically the only use I can think of for this feature is to still engage in
follow-back schemes without polluting your own timeline.

